# help-symptoms getting worse and is it GERD?



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

I am sure someone on this wonderful board can help me again-- I suspect that I have GERD, have acid reflux and belching that is getting worse and not really helped by OTC medications, but I have to wait a couple of months for a GI appt. Anyway, today I experienced something different and very, very unpleasant. I had just eaten a small piece of cheese and a couple of dried banana chips, and all of a sudden, I experienced a horrible wave of nausea and then something very vile tasting and acidic come up into my throat! It was different than the usual acid reflux stuff. After that, the nausea went away as quickly as it came on. Could this be GERD or might it be a gall bladder problem? Thank you!


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi,It could be you're gallbladder. Do you have painon the right side under the ribs too? You can reflux stomach acid or bile I hear. Of course the cheese and the banana chips have fat in them.That could have triggered the relux. Banana chips are high in fat. Have you tried Prilosecor Pepcid. I know what you mean about getting in to see the Dr. How about you're primary Dr.I am sure they can prescribe you something.Good LuckCindybell


----------



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

I really don't have a lot of pain under my ribs, but I do have these crazy pinching pains in my chest that are relieved everytime I belch. I'm beginning to think I'm just going nuts with all these crazy symptoms! I'm sure going to stay away from the cheese for a while. I have tried Prilosec, which gave me constipation, and Pepcid, which does seem to work but wears off pretty fast. Thanks for the good luck wishes!


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

I used to have that pinchy feeling to on my leftside under the ribs. Drove me crazy. It has now stopped. I take Prilosec and it does an OK job. I do like Pepcid, but you are right it does not last long enough! I would have to take 4 a day.I don't know if you can.CIndybell


----------

